

Amazon to begin collecting sales tax in Texas June 1 - treyp
http://www.geekwire.com/2012/amazon-settles-269m-texas-tax-bill-promise-jobs-investment-immaterial-payment/

======
TommyDANGerous
I don't think this will affect it's popularity. They make buying so easy and
shipping especially easy that charging tax wouldn't hurt them as bad as it
seems.

